# Hearse Stuff



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Recently I made a _prop_ for my hearse. Now that my pc has been brought back from the dead I can get the pictures off of my camera.

I've been taking Belfry to car shows and I thought it would be helpful to write up a bit about the coach builder and the ownership lineage of Belfry. What better way to tie the information into the hearse theme than a memorial wreath and stand right? I found the stand at Michael's and I assembled the wreath myself.










Do any of my fellow hearse owners accessorize your hearses? Lets see your pics!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

That looks great! 

I need to get GRM back on the road before I can justify accessorizing.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice idea haunti -when i did car shows i had a sign with all the info of my impala, yours looks great, fits right in


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very Cool Haunti...
I like the wreath it should stand out nice.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You did a great job on the wreath. Haybe that should be your new calling.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

hmmmmm lets see, Ive had everything from animated coffins, to multiple corpses, as of late ive been doing the terrible2sies as props.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am in the wantabe category so all I can say is "*that is awesome!"*


----------

